# what am i doing wrong ?



## Jennywren (Oct 13, 2010)

what am i doing wrong ?  the more im uping my basal rate the higher my blood sugars are getting , its 4.20 am now and im sitting here really puzzled , when i first went on pump i was on a basal rate of 20.00  units now i am slowly uping it but the more i am uping it the more more my blood sugars are creeping up its 15.8 now , for someone who has always had hypos during the night this makes me feel quite sugary ! Also can i ask how long roughly people who are on the pump it has taaken for you to get your basal rate right ? I mentioned that i had been on the pump 4 weeks but its not im getting confused its only just over 2 but the constant blood sugar monitoring and fiddling about with doses are making it seem a lot longer . I have currently been off work for 3 weeks trying to sort all this out was hoping it would be fairly routine by now and would be back at work on monday not so sure now .


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 13, 2010)

were you watching it get higher and higher or did you wake up at this time with a 15.8? you may have a night time hypo which makes your sugars higher afterwards. (thanks body!) Also maybe depending on your night time meal, if you had rebound sugars etc. are you doing 2 hour basal tests through the night at the mo? May be worth asking your dsn if they have a CGM, just to see whats happening between tests.  As well, i have different basal rates for different weeks of the month as i never get 2 weeks the same. Somtimes my sugars run higher for some reason and 2 weeks later i'll keep having hypos for NO reason and so im on a lower basal rate for that. Sorry its complicated but once its sussed it gets better and better xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm on my third month of pumping and still fighting with my basal rates. My overnights *still* aren't right - the only way I can wake up with decent waking bgs is by setting a 3am test, correcting the relative high that I've got (usually a massive hypo spike because I tend to overdo it with the lucozade atm...).

Have you basal tested at all? I did my last one the other night, and am going to do another one next week


----------



## bex123 (Oct 13, 2010)

hiya , is there any possibility youve got a bug or something even on the pump illness will still make your b.s rise, and its getting colder...dont know if that would have any effect
is there any possibilty you may have had bubbles..possibly a bad infusion set site? sometimes i find i get a couple of days higher readings then change the set and it goes back to normal...
i think it might be a process of elimination , also hormones!!! thats a big one i go from 0.59u/h to 0.63 u/h(im really insulin sensitive) when im due on or on then they go back to normal after the monthly , u say u havnt been on it long so mabey could be a hormonal thing...it also happens about 2 weeks into a cycle when u ovulate ish 
hope u get it sorted soon x


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you done any propper basal testing with fasting tests?

As it could be dawn phenmomon (sp) which starting to show through, combined with a hormonal shift (Aunty flow) exagerating your readings, so you may need to pin point where you BG's start rising in the morning..

Try not to get disheartened with iit all, as sometimes pining down the basal can be a real pain, because as you sort out one sector you can have a knock on affect in another sector...

And it's not helped by most clinics who for some strange reasons try to sort it by not doing basal testing with fasting, which is the only way to find out what is happening and where to change..


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 14, 2010)

Blood sugars still on the high side , but have hospital today so they can shed some light hopefully


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Jennywren,

Not sure if it's relevant, but when I started a month & half ago, I was told to change sites every 3 days - took a few weeks to twig that my body just doesn't like having canulas any more than 2 days at a push, which is when my BGs start creeping up relentlessly!  Also the comments about dawn phenomenon are really true - my rate varies from 0.6u to 0.9 over night!  It does take a while & a fair bit of tinkering to get it sorted but do persevere, it's worth it!   Best of luck at hospital today, really hope they can help you.

Twitchy xx


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your replys , its offical im a doughnut lol when i was putting my insulin up i was going from example 0.93 to 0.94 explained to me today this is only a 100th of a unit no wonder it wasnt making a difference  , dont feel so bad because the lady i was with and went on pump the same day as was doing exactly the same so it obviously wasnt made clear never mind , we know better now  I dont think im having hypos during night as i am testing 3/4 times during the night and dawn phenomenon was one of the reasons i was given the pump and im not experiencing the same symptoms . My current hba 1c is 9.4 so im hoping the pump will make a difference fingers crossed


----------

